# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής καρδερίνας balcanica, Major, subulata.

## Whitebill

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Χριστός Ανέστη και Χρόνια Πολλά. Να περιγράψω και εγώ την φετινή μου προσπάθεια! Τρία ζευγάρια βαλκανικές καρδερίνες, δύο μειτζορ και ένα ζευγάρι Ιμαλαΐων. Να σημειώσω πως μέχρι και Φλέβαρη μήνα τα πουλιά ήταν μαζί σε ενενηντάρα ζευγαρώστρα, την κινέζικη επονομαζόμενη με το σιδερένιο συρτάρι. Από αρχές Φλεβάρη τα χώρισα με τυφλό χώρισμα μέχρι αρχές Απρίλη όπου και έβγαλα το τυφλό χώρισμα και τα έχω με χώρισμα αλλά να βλέπονται. Επειδή έχω βάλει φωλιές και κατσικότριχα και τις θηλυκές μειτζορ τις είδα ιδιαίτερα δραστήριες με την τρίχα τις κένωσα εδώ και δύο μέρες με τα αρσενικά τους. Ενώ έβλεπα φλερτ και φιλιά στο ένα ζευγάρι σήμερα παρατήρησα τον αρσενικό να «φωνάζει» στην θηλυκιά σαν να μην θέλει να τον πλησιάσει. Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας για το φαινόμενο, σκέφτομαι να το ξανά χωρίσω το ζευγάρι.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Whitebill

Οποίος μπορεί ας διορθώσει την λέξη major στον τίτλο την έχω γράψει λάθος... Ζητώ συγνώμη!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Βασίλη με το καλό τα ζευγαράκια σου. Δεν έχω εμπειρία από major (νομίζω ότι είναι τα ίδια με τα Σιβηρίας ή Ιμαλαΐων) αλά θα σου έλεγα μην τα πειράζεις και τα χωρίζεις συνέχεια. Προσωπικά τα έχω όλο το χρόνο μαζί και μόνο αν δω υπερβολικούς τσακωμούς μπορεί να τα χωρίσω με πλέγμα (πάντα να βλέπονται). 

καλή αναπαραγωγή και περιμένουμε και φωτογραφίες...

----------


## gpolo250

Μακάρι όλα να πάνε καλά. Εγώ θεωρώ πως από τη στιγμή που τα πουλάκια δεν τσακώνονται και μάλιστα σε υπερβολικό βαθμό τότε όλα πηγαίνουν μία χαρά και από ότι έχω καταλάβει αυτό είναι μία φυσιολογική συμπεριφορά τις πρώτες μέρες της ένωσης των ζευγαριών.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Whitebill

1ο ζευγάρι βαλκανικές
1ο και 2ο ζευγάρι βαλκανικές!
1ο ζευγάρι major
Μοναδικό ζευγάρι ιμαλαίων

3ο ζευγάρι βαλκανικών
2ο ζευγάρι major

Μέχρι στιγμής στην πλειονότητα των ζευγαριών, έχουμε παιχνίδια με την τρίχα και φιλιά μεταξύ τους! Ευελπιστώ με τον καιρό να σταθεροποιείται και την θερμοκρασία να ανεβαίνει θα δούμε και φωλίες! 

 Και αυτή είναι μια από τις φωλιές που έχω φτιάξει και έχω τοποθετήσει!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

